# Nebbia.



## UltimoSangre (27 Agosto 2012)

Mi ha sempre affascinato la nebbia.
La sua capacità di nascondere le cose e le persone alla vista.

Beh, tralasciando la poesia, di nascondere i bastardi come me – o forse sarebbe più giusto dire come _noi_ – alla, mai come in questi casi, indesiderata vista.

E’ da una mezz’ora abbondante che sto aspettando, e sinceramente inizio ad essere stanco.
Ogni tanto ci penso, a chi o che cosa mi obblighi a trovarmi di sabato sera, a battere i denti per il freddo per riuscire a fumare una sigaretta.
Non che mi freghi di fumare in auto ovviamente.
Ma almeno per il prossimo paio d’ore, preferirei che il microclima dell’abitacolo non somigli a una piccola bisca clandestina. Devo comunque dare una parvenza di romanticismo a questa farsa, no?

Lancio il mozzicone giù dal ponte, e lo stesso si perde tra i lenti flutti del canale più in basso.
La nebbia è adesso davvero fitta.
Cinquanta metri di visibilità direi.
Forse sessanta.

Come facciano a stabilirlo non l’ho ancora capito.
Forse un paio di tizi del meteo vanno fuori a contare i passi.

Quando uno dei due scompare, ecco quella è la visibilità massima.

Che stronzata.
Ma almeno mi ha strappato un vago sorriso.

Quaranta minuti.
Le mani hanno smesso di tremare un pò.
Non è solo il freddo.

Mi succede sempre negli attimi _prima_.
Il cervello mi suggerisce un’ennesima sigaretta, e la mano prontamente l’accompagna alla bocca.

Mi ucciderà questa roba.

Vedo dei fari in lontananza, ed il cuore, come sempre, salta un colpo.
Siamo dei pazzi a mettere in gioco _tutto _per questo.

Ma il luogo che abbiamo scelto è praticamente introvabile.
L’unica cosa che potrebbe succedere è che uno dei due resti a piedi con l’auto, in quel caso sarebbe davvero difficile riuscire a giustificare la propria presenza qui.

Lei si avvicina, e si parcheggia poco oltre la mia auto, come avevamo concordato;
In questo modo la sua auto sparisce alla vista dalla strada, nascosta da una grossa pianta selvatica.

Zero rischi.
O almeno, tentiamo di azzerarli.

Lei apre la portiera e scende.
Sta fumando.
Come me è una grande fumatrice, e come me probabilmente finirà sottoterra grazie a questi maledetti cilindretti di tabacco e carta.

Ha una gonna scozzese, svolazzante e cortissima.
Gli stivali neri fino al ginocchio, con i tacchi alti che a fatica si muovono sulla ghiaia del piccolo parcheggio dove siamo.

E, cazzo.

E’ semplicemente fantastica.

I lunghi capelli neri sono raccolti in una coda di cavallo, alta sulla testa.
Il trucco è un po’ sfatto  e l’aria stanca di chi ha corso tutta la sera tra i tavoli.
Si, fa la cameriera.

 E ancora faccio un po’ fatica a credere che una tale bellezza sia qui con me, di notte,
in una campagna nebbiosa.

Siamo a pochi passi di distanza ora.
I suoi occhi mi fissano, ed il sorriso sotto di loro è un po’ tirato.
Imbarazzato forse.

Eppure ci conosciamo da almeno una decina d’anni.

“Ciao”, le dico.
“Ciao” mi fa eco lei. Adesso il sorriso è un po’ più aperto, e mostra di sfuggita i piccoli incisivi,
affiancati da due canini sorprendentemente affilati.
La prendevamo spesso in giro per questo.

Trascorrono una ventina di secondi silenziosi, dove entrambi ci guardiamo alternativamente i piedi o l’orizzonte.

Sappiamo che non dovremmo essere qui.
Sappiamo che è _sbagliato._

Ma entrambi sappiamo che tra un paio di minuti, saremo sui sedili posteriori della mia auto,
protetti dall’asciugamano che tengo nascosto nel baule.

Le sfioro il mento, e le alzo il viso giusto un po’ per fissarla meglio.
Lei, dolcissima, mi carezza la mano.

La sua pelle è fredda, intirizzita dal freddo e dall’umidità.
“Stai congelando.”
“Si.” Poche parole, come sempre.
“Per quanto riesci a fermarti?”
“Un’ora, forse un’ora e mezza. Di più no. Ho fatto il giro da casa, e la macchina di Marcello è parcheggiata fuori. Ma non so se sia già a casa o se si sia fatto venire a prendere. Non l’ho ancora sentito stasera.”
“Come mai?”
“Abbiamo litigato, prima che andassi al lavoro.”
“Problemi?”
“Niente di serio. E’ un po’ nervoso e stressato. Sai, il suo capo … te ne ha parlato, no?”
“Si me ne ha parlato”, rispondo.

Ci eravamo promessi di non parlare mai di casa.

“E’ meglio se saliamo in macchina, fa davvero freddo.”
Il suo sguardo era caduto ancora sulle punte degli stivali.
Quando lo rialzò, un fugace lampo di fuoco lo attraversò.
Sapeva benissimo quello che sarebbe successo.
E lo desiderava ardentemente.

Si incamminò davanti a me, tenendomi gli occhi piantati finché poteva.
E altrettanto benissimo sapeva quanto adorassi le sue gambe e il suo sedere, e me ne offrì un’ampia visione ancheggiando leggermente.

Un respiro.

Sarà una bella oretta, comunque.


----------



## Irene (27 Agosto 2012)

U.S. sapessi che ricordi hai suscitato...mi sembrava di essere "dentro" al tuo racconto..
...grazie.... :smile:


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Agosto 2012)

Irene;bt5411 ha detto:
			
		

> U.S. sapessi che ricordi hai suscitato...mi sembrava di essere "dentro" al tuo racconto..
> ...grazie.... :smile:





Un abbraccio


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2012)

tanto pathos, sguardi, gesti , attese...
"sarà una bella oretta"
è deludente:unhappy:


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5417 ha detto:
			
		

> tanto pathos, sguardi, gesti , attese...
> "sarà una bella oretta"
> è deludente:unhappy:




Ok.
Grazie del feedback.


----------

